# Happy Cinco de Mayo



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 5, 2016)

Get your margarita on!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 5, 2016)

still waiting on them jello shots.....

:waiting:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 5, 2016)

Sorry, margarita mix doesn't make good Jell-O shots!

I know I'm bad, because I have no idea why cinco de mayo is celebrated. I just know it's a reason to drink margaritas.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (May 5, 2016)

I think this is the day Mexico celebrates winning a major battle against an under manned army and then about a week later that same army came back with "proportionate" numbers and whipped the Mexican Army's ass. (however that day is not celebrated) however its all good, I like chips and salsa, tequila, and the movie "fools rush in"


----------



## Dleg (May 5, 2016)

Where's the Donkey Show?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 5, 2016)

In old "mehiico"


----------



## MetsFan (May 5, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I think this is the day Mexico  *some Americans *celebrates winning a major battle against an under manned army and then about a week later that same army came back with "proportionate" numbers and whipped the Mexican Army's ass. (however that day is not celebrated) however its all good, I like chips and salsa, tequila, and the movie "fools rush in"


Fix't     

One of my co-workers showed me this today:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 5, 2016)

I had 2 margaritas and a corona with my dinner at a Mexican restaurant while travelling for work. 

We need Scotland to declare independence from Britain so we can have another Independence Day to steal and celebrate.  Who wouldn't want to drink a shitload of scotch, eat deep-fried bacon-wrapped eggs, and boil sheep stomachs one day a year?


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2016)

Let's drink some Milagro!


----------



## Dleg (May 6, 2016)

Well there's plenty of foreign holidays we could apprppriate.  North Korea day, drink lots of watered-down soju and eat kimchee and wear communist clothes.  Fun! EU day, we could eat a lot of cheese, drink wine, and act like we're superior to them for a day.  And best of all, Federated States of Micronesia day - get us some sakau (the saliva juice from kava root that has been chewed up and spit out by young girls) and drink ourselves literally paralyzed and just lay around all day, completely lucid but unable to speak or move.  (and then the diarrhea starts)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 9, 2016)

Dleg said:


> EU day, we could eat a lot of cheese, drink wine, and act like we're superior to them for a day.


Oh f---, I do this quite often!


----------

